# First Natural of 2012



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This one has some luscious color -- coffee with cream.









It's a hand-rubbed finish, using wipe-on varnish.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Chunky but not klunky (I hope)









Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

OOOOOOooooooo...pretty!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Just had to be first, didn't ya? I shouldn't have finished my PFS natural yesterday. If I had waited until 1 minute after midnight to wipe off the Teak oil I coulda beat ya to it.









Very nice!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great piece DH, this one has got many chances to be eligibile as the catapult of january. The wood looks like ash, doesn't it?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys. 
@ Bob: It's not ash, it came from a tree that had bark similar in color to beech but rougher, but it's not beech either. Don't know what it is. But I will be looking for more.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Love the color, looks solid, should last forever,
well done.

RM


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

another beauty dayhiker
polecat


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Aptly named, just beautiful. So would you mind telling me a bit more about that finish. I would like to try some
wipe on finishes for a change. Thanks.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice one dayhiker. The finnish on this catapult is really nice. What did you use to get the finnish so incredible?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

another real beauty DH, looks like it would feel great in the hand...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments. As for the finish, it is really a faux hand-rubbed finish. Only certain woods look good with it. Here's how I do it.

Pour some Minwax wipe-on varnish (satin finish) into a jar ahead of time. Leave the cover off for a while and stir. Replace the cover. Do this several times over the course of a day or two until the varnish gets quite thick, but not as thick as honey.

Then you just rub on thin coats with a finger, very thin. rub gently with #0000 steel wool between coats. You need around 10 coats minimum.

After that you polish with #0000 steel wool with a few drops of mineral oil for lubrication.

Finally you polish with Brasso and a soft cotton tee shirt until you get as much luster as it will take.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha a lot of dedication is needed also I'm sure. I only have the crappy spray on stuff at my house. Cheers for the help dayhiker.
Take it easy, gecko


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow!I think In in love!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------

